# 34" interior door



## pionier (Aug 12, 2009)

I have 34" interior doors in my basement which I need to replace. 
My local (NJ) hardware stores  are selling 32" or 36" slab doors only.
Anyone knows where I can buy 34" slab door without spending big $$$ ?


----------



## poppamole (Aug 13, 2009)

rip a 36in down to 34in, I've taken 8 in off the bottom of a hollow core door, saved the solid bottom piece, and glued it back into the open bottom. the door looked like it was made that size. for the width, on a solid core, I would take 1" off each side, i think ther's 3 in of solid wood on each side, then particle board for the core. that would leave 2" of solid wood for hinges and lockset. hope this helps


----------

